# Face feels bumpy



## vicky1804 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello

Although I had problem skin when I was younger now im 25 it is much better.

My skin is clear most of the time, I occasionally get a spot or two but nothing major. It does get worse during the Winter months.

One thing I have noticed though is that my skin is not smooth. It has a bumpy texture to it (It feels similar to my leopard gecko lol)

I dont have any red marks where these are, it just feels rough.

I exfoiliate 2-3 times a week, whenever I have a shower/bath.

I have normal - Oily skin

Anyone any idea what this is and how to try and sort it out? If it helps iv noticed that its not as bad to non existant when im on holiday or i get a some sun

Many Thanks

Vicky


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 8, 2010)

Have you thought of using a chemical exfoliant rather than a scrub?

Apply a BHA lotion every night - apparently they are more affective than the manual ones.


----------



## vicky1804 (Nov 8, 2010)

Iused to get a glycolic facial but i cant afford them now im not working.Iam thinking about getting one to do at home.

Whats a BHA lotion?

thanks


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 9, 2010)

BHA is Beta Hydroxy Acid or Salicylic Acid.

It is a chemical exfoliant in the form of a liquid - you apply it to your face nightly, after cleansing.

http://www.cosmeticscop.com/cosmetic-ingredient-dictionary/definition/1304/salicylic-acid.aspx

Paula's Choice is the only company that I know of that sells BHA.

http://www.paulaschoice.com/category/bha-aha-exfoliants


----------



## honeykim (Nov 10, 2010)

those little clear tiny bumps are caused because you're skin is lacking hydration!!

to prevent those, you have to really moisturize. get a really good moisturizing cream (including a good moisturizing lotion before the cream). not a drug store brand. 

if you want specific brands that i think really works with deep moisturizing, just ask






and to get rid of the ones you have now. you should go to a dermatologist.

scrubs, and all that really won't help with clearing up that bumpyness. it's actually deeper in your skin, and not on the surface.

the dermatologist will extract the ones that are on the surface. (really quick and not painful)

there are more costly procedures. but i dont think you need them. just take a few months to hydrate and moisturize and they should go away.

since winter is around the corner, you really should make sure you're skin is hydrated and moisturized





and remember since you have oily skin, use products that are oil-free/gel-free (some foundations), you want to keep your pores unclogged, to also prevent those little bumps. but that doesn't mean you cant use lots of moisturizer.


----------

